# A few Pics



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Chips%20Trip%203-19_2.jpg">


<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/3-12-04%20%20II.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/6-17-04_3.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/black%20bottom%20flounder_4.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/3-12-04_5.jpg">


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

OK what did I do wrong??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You have to close the image source code.





OPEN: [ img ]





CLOSE: [ /img ]



Lose the spaces though, it wouldn't show up for me otherwise.



Nice fish by the way


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Dam, Dude when did you kill those fish. Was it this year? Nice fish. You the man:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

cool pics. especially that dark sided one. i havent ever seen that, but always assumed there was one out there.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The dark sided one must have came from 11 mile creek area. I stuck one there a few years back with 3 eyeballs.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I really screwed it up now :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Well apparently, I screwed it up too.:banghead

The code for pix is (open bracket) ([) img (closed bracket)(]) and then (open bracket) ([) backslash (/)img (closed bracket)(])


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never had to change anything when I used the forum photo processer,So I'm confused 

I'm going start over.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, cool pics, buti think that mutant flounderhas beenvisiting me in a nightmare.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (10/8/2007)*I've never had to change anything when I used the forum photo processer,So I'm confused
> 
> I'm going start over.




You no longer have to use the picture processor.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1561-58-1.aspx
































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Murphy. 

I just found the icon at the top ( after I did a search :banghead:banghead)


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (10/8/2007)*Dam, Dude when did you kill those fish. Was it this year? Nice fish. You the man:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


Those are O4 pics.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (10/8/2007)*Thanks Murphy.
> 
> I just found the icon at the top ( after I did a search :banghead:banghead)


No problem. Took me half a night to figure it out... then I found the video Chris posted.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe this will come out right! My wife snapped this before she gigged it (her first)!










I have several more but my Linc phone is not wanting to cooperate this morning.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, when did you go last ?? Was that last night??

Scott


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine was from Friday night before the wind started howling! I have some more pre-kill photos I'm trying to get uploaded to my computer(from friday night).


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I caught a double sided one like that last year on rod and reel, weird.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a pretty good picture to be from a camera phone.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice phone pic!!:clap


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have about 6 more of other fish from Friday nighton my other phone but it wants to be a pain in my ARSE! I will try to post them tomorrow.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are a few from last year, haven't taken the camera this year.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice doormats:hungry


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Pic Joe Fink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Joe.....Nice fish and pics! I've got to try to take some action pictures. Do you turn the flash off when you take the the bottom pics or leave it on auto?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Joe! Great underwater pictures.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, nice to see someone is gigging a bunch. If I can get mine fixed this week, plan to go this weekend. You da man!!!!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice pictures from everyone!!!! glad to see some are getting some fish!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I think those are all old pictures from previous years......but nice none-the-less.


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA, most of the time I turned the flash off and used the boat light to light the fish up, I did get some to turn out using the flash, you just have to really watch the angle. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/8/2007)*I think those are all old pictures from previous years......but nice none-the-less.


Yeapmine were from 04.(that's when I got my 1st Dig. Cam) More to follow.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

This how my underwater came out.









After the Pic.










And another


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't forget the grand baby


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

A few from Friday night (Southern Linc photos not good compared to my Alltel Phone, sorry.)










I hope to have some more action shots on Thursday night.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics!! You guys are going to have everybody and thier brother out there soon posting all this stuff!!:banghead


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/10/2007)*Great pics!! You guys are going to have everybody and thier brother out there soon posting all this stuff!!:banghead


DFA Ya'll have got plenty of bottom to go around over that way. oke


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Great :takephoto!!!


----------

